# Solved: Kubuntu Repositories



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Hello everyone, I have Kubuntu 6.06 installed at the moment. However during the installation there was an error. Due to that I currently have no original sources.list file. I created one from a website but all the repositories given in that are broken links, some of the updates don't work correctly.

I was wondering if someone had the original Kubuntu 6.06 repositories list that I can copy into my file. Also it would be helpful if you can add some other repositories so that I have some additional updates as well.

The current file I use is:

```
# Treviño&#8217;s Ubuntu Dapper Sources list
# http://italy.copybase.ch/blog/?page_id=13
#
# Based on source-o-matic (http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic) list
# Added extra repository
#
# If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
# and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number)
#
# gpg &#8211;keyserver subkeys.pgp.net &#8211;recv KEY
# gpg &#8211;export &#8211;armor KEY | sudo apt-key add - 
# Ubuntu supported packages (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
# Ubuntu community supported packages (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
# Ubuntu backports project (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
 
# CANONICAL COMMERCIAL REPOSITORY (Hosted on Canonical servers, not Ubuntu servers.
# RealPlayer10, Opera and more to come.)
deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
# Seveas&#8217; packages (packages, GPG key: 1135D466)
deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl dapper-seveas all
deb-src http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl dapper-seveas all
## Cipherfunk multimedia packages (packages, GPG key: 33BAC1B3)
#deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ dapper main
#deb-src ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu dapper main
# kubuntu.org packages for the latest KDE version (packages, GPG key: DD4D5088)
deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
# kubuntu.org packages for the latest Koffice version (packages, GPG key: DD4D5088)
deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-latest dapper main
deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-latest dapper main
# kubuntu.org packages for the latest amaroK version (packages, GPG key: DD4D5088)
deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
# Bleeding edge wine packages (packages)
deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
# The Opera browser (packages)
deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
# Penguin Liberation Front (packages)
deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
## archive.kubuntu.de / archive.czessi.net
# The repository from Kubuntu Germany
# wget http://archive.czessi.net/ubuntu/kczessi.gpg
# sudo apt-key add kczessi.gpg
deb http://archive.czessi.net/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse preview
deb-src http://archive.czessi.net/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse preview
# E-Yagi Consulting Community Repository (GPG: 4B6E7209)
deb http://eyagi.bpa.nu/~jamie/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://eyagi.bpa.nu/~jamie/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
# Dev not-public (Breezy Packages)
deb http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/devnotpublic/ breezy free non-free
deb-src http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/devnotpublic/ breezy free non-free
# Achim&#8217;s Unofficial &#8216;dapper&#8217; Kubuntu packages
deb http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/dapper ./
deb-src http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/dapper ./
# Ubuntu Taiwan ubuntu extra repository
deb http://apt.ubuntu.org.tw ubtw/
deb http://apt.ubuntu.org.tw ubtw-testing/
# Ubuntu dapper University Klagenfurt packages
# $ wget http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/uniklu-debuild.pub
# $ sudo apt-key add uniklu-debuild.pub
# uniklu: backports and new packages
# uniklu-desktop: packages for uniklu desktop
# uniklu-intern: not freely redistributable (jvm), or modified packages
# uniklu-nfsv4: nfsv4 kernel and packages
# uniklu-vserver: vserver kernel
# uniklu-testing: packages not ready for general use !
deb http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ dapper uniklu
deb http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ dapper uniklu-desktop
deb http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ dapper uniklu-intern
deb http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ dapper uniklu-nfsv4
deb http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ dapper uniklu-vserver
deb http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ dapper uniklu-testing
deb-src http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ dapper uniklu
deb-src http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ dapper uniklu-desktop
deb-src http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ dapper uniklu-intern
deb-src http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ dapper uniklu-nfsv4
deb-src http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ dapper uniklu-vserver
deb-src http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ dapper uniklu-testing
# VoIP Ubuntu packages (Asterisk, ekiga, kphone&#8230;)
deb http://pkg-voip.buildserver.net/ubuntu dapper main
# VLC nightlies
deb http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/dapper-i386 /
# # MaXeR (KDE Apps)
# # deb http://repos.knio.it/ sarge main contrib non-free
# # deb-src http://repos.knio.it/ sarge main contrib non-free
# deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
# deb-src http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
# Quinn&#8217;s Compiz Packages - http://xgl.compiz.info/
deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main
deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
deb-src http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
 
## Subpixel Font rendering packages
#deb http://www.elisanet.fi/mlind/ubuntu dapper fonts
#deb-src http://www.elisanet.fi/mlind/ubuntu dapper fonts
# Skype packages
deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
# Easycam packages
deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
# Audacious
deb http://vdlinux.sourceforge.jp/ experimental audacious
deb-src http://vdlinux.sourceforge.jp/ experimental audacious
# Listen
deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/ dapper listen
# Geole&#8217;s Ubuntu Repository
# wget http://www.geole.info/fileadmin/data/misc/geole.info-apt-key.gpg
# sudo apt-key add geole-apt-key.gpg
deb http://ubuntu.geole.info/ dapper universe multiverse
# Samba
deb http://www.linux2go.dk/ubuntu dapper main
deb-src http://www.linux2go.dk/ubuntu dapper main
# GCompris, Televidilo, Kdocker,&#8230;
deb http://thomas.enix.org/pub/debian/packages/ dapper main
# Asher256&#8217;s Repository
deb http://asher256-repository.tuxfamily.org breezy main dupdate french
deb http://asher256-repository.tuxfamily.org ubuntu main dupdate french
# Gauvain Repository
deb http://gauvain.tuxfamily.org/repos dapper contrib
deb-src http://gauvain.tuxfamily.org/repos dapper contrib
# Tvfreeplayer Packages
deb http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/linux/ubuntu/dapper/ unstable main
# gnomemeeting - ekiga (GPG key: 52ABFCB1)
deb http://snapshots.ekiga.net/ubuntu/ dapper main
deb-src http://snapshots.ekiga.net/ubuntu/ dapper main
#deb http://snapshots.voxgratia.org/ubuntu/ dapper main
#deb-src http://snapshots.voxgratia.org/ubuntu/ dapper main
# seb128 repository (gaim - rhythmbox)
deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb ./
deb-src http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb ./
# lprod packages: many audio/video apps: avidemux, cinelerra&#8230;
deb http://lprod.org/deb/dapper/ ./
deb-src http://lprod.org/deb/dapper/ ./
# Mjpegtools and Cinelerra packages (choose your arch)
deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/mjpegtools ./
deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/i686/ ./
#deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/pentium4/ ./
#deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/athlonxp/ ./
deb-src http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/i686/ ./
#deb-src http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/pentium4/ ./
#deb-src http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/dapper/cinelerra/athlonxp/ ./
# LiVes dapper package
deb http://people.ubuntubrasil.org/~rclbelem/lives/dapper/ ./binary/
# A little too quiet
deb http://apt.alittletooquiet.net/staging dapper main
# MythTV packages
deb http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1 dapper main
deb-src http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1 dapper main
## SimplyMepis packages (distro based on k-ubuntu) but different kernel
# deb http://apt.mepis.org/6.0/ mepis main
# Cafuego&#8217;s Dapper Stuff: Broadcom kernel firmwares, google-earth, beagle&#8230; (GPG key: 969F3F57)
deb http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ dapper-cafuego all bcm43xx
deb-src http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ dapper-cafuego all bcm43xx
## Ubuntu Dapper Sw-Suspend2 repository - warning: new patched kernel
# deb http://dagobah.ucc.asn.au/ubuntu-suspend2 dapper/
# Debuntu Ubuntu dapper packages
# GPG Key-flie: wget http://repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt
deb http://repository.debuntu.org/ dapper multiverse
deb-src http://repository.debuntu.org/ dapper multiverse
# BMPx Dapper Repository
# GPG key-file: http://files.beep-media-player.org/packages/bmp-packages.pubkey
deb http://files.beep-media-player.org/packages/ubuntu dapper main universe
deb http://eros.vlo.gda.pl/~szuwarek/files/linux/bmpx/ dapper/
deb-src http://files.beep-media-player.org/packages/ubuntu dapper main universe
# Morgoth Repository (Monkey&#8217;s Audio, xmms pugins, vlc plugins, gqview, audacity&#8230;)
# GPG key: http://morgoth.free.fr/ubports/dlsignkey.php (7E2E4741)
deb http://morgoth.free.fr/ubuntu dapper-backports main
deb-src http://morgoth.free.fr/ubuntu dapper-backports main
# ATi & nVidia drivers Ubuntu packages
deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/dapper/legacy/32bit binary/
# Givre&#8217;s repository (ntfs-3g & fuse 2.5.3) - NTFS writing support
deb http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/ dapper main
deb-src http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/ dapper main
# debian.wgdd.de Ubuntu Repository (GPG key: E394D996)
deb http://debian.wgdd.de/ubuntu dapper universe
deb-src http://debian.wgdd.de/ubuntu dapper universe
# Automatix
# wget http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt/key.gpg.asc
deb http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt dapper main
# Jahshaka
deb http://repo.jahshaka.org/ubuntu/dapper binary-i386/
# SoS: SeerOfSouls
# wget http://seerofsouls.com/keys/hawkwind.asc
deb http://SeerOfSouls.com/ dapper e17 contrib
deb-src http://SeerOfSouls.com/ dapper contrib #e17
# Spring
deb ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/people/fbo/debspring/dapper/ /
deb-src ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/people/fbo/debspring/dapper/ /
## aMule adunanza (fastweb) repository
#deb http://amule-adunanza.marleylandia.com/ubuntu/adu3.11b dapper/
 
# Picard
deb http://users.musicbrainz.org/~luks/ubuntu dapper main
# Treviño&#8217;s Ubuntu Dapper Repository (GPG key: 81836EBF)
# Many &#8220;random&#8221; software: aMule, amsn, gnash, google-earth, stellarium, moto4lin&#8230;
# Further informations: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org
deb http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org dapper 3v1n0
```


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Briefly summarized:

I need the original Kubuntu sources.list file. Does anyone have it? Or a slight modified one is fine as well.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You can pull the sources.list off the install/live cd.


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

I tried to do that, but I was unable to find it. Oh well, I have to re-install the system today due to some errors that I have been receiving.


----------

